# TEST/EQ/WINNY? 2nd cycle



## ajc197925 (Jul 15, 2005)

What's up fellas,  This is my first post, and second cycle.  I have read some great advice that helped me tremendously with my first, and I was hoping you all could critique my second.
Weeks 1-12 EQ 600mg/wk
Weeks 3-12 Enanthate 500 mg/wk
Weeks 7-12 Winny Tabs 50 mg/day
Week 13 Start PCT

I have read this is a decent 2nd cycle but I am unsure about the doses. Any help would be great. Thanks Guys.
 220 lbs
Age 25
Good physique after lifting naturally for a couple years, complemented by my last cycle of test and deca, relatively low body fat. 
Thanks Again.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jul 15, 2005)

Start your test enanthate the same week you start your EQ (week 1) cause they both take a while to kick in.  If I were you I'd only do 400/week of EQ since it's ur 2nd cycle.  Just my thoughts though.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jul 15, 2005)

Damnitt, also don't start your PCT until about 2-3 weeks after your last shots of test and EQ.


----------



## Gettinhuge_pump (Jul 15, 2005)

I have always tried to run the test for two weeks longer than the deca. Good luck man, and masta is probly right about the doses. With this just being your second cycle, it could be a waste of some valuable juice.


----------



## a-bomb83 (Jul 15, 2005)

ok, here's the dealeo. drugs like anavar, equipoise, primo,(don't flame me for saying so) but in a lot of cases can be better in higher than average dosing. 1 gram per week of eq or primo is not unheard of. and with var (granted your a multi-millionaire) you could run up to 100mg/day with great results, pct of some kind would need to be administered though, your not completely scot-free 

with that aside, your cycle doesn't look too bad. what i would do is start the test the same week as eq, no need to wait 2-3 weeks to start. run your winny from week 9-14 and on your 15th week, start pct. set it up like this

week 1-12/ eq 600mg per wek
week 1-12/ test 500mg per week
week 9-15/ winny 50mg/day
week 15-19/ pct

i would also run .25-.5mg arimidex throughout your cycle to keep bloat from the test as minimal as possible, that way the effects from the winny at the end of the cycle will be most noticable


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 15, 2005)

I am in week 9 of this exact cycle and I got a lot of bloat from the test -- dont see much of the effect from the eq except for hunger.  Starting the winny now but if I had it to do over again I would use arimidex as suggested.


----------



## pincrusher (Jul 15, 2005)

a-bomb83 said:
			
		

> ok, here's the dealeo. drugs like anavar, equipoise, primo,(don't flame me for saying so) but in a lot of cases can be better in higher than average dosing. 1 gram per week of eq or primo is not unheard of. and with var (granted your a multi-millionaire) you could run up to 100mg/day with great results, pct of some kind would need to be administered though, your not completely scot-free
> 
> with that aside, your cycle doesn't look too bad. what i would do is start the test the same week as eq, no need to wait 2-3 weeks to start. run your winny from week 9-14 and on your 15th week, start pct. set it up like this
> 
> ...


i like this setup and i also totally concur with your first statement.  primo/var/& eq are typically run for cutting only but at the higher dosages like abomb suggested, they make great bulkers.  
i have run var as high as 100mg per day and the results were very impressive.


----------



## ajc197925 (Jul 18, 2005)

thanks fellas,
Your input was very helpful.  Can't wait to see how this one turns out.  I'll be sure to keep the armidex handy.


----------



## steve0085 (Jul 18, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> i like this setup and i also totally concur with your first statement.  primo/var/& eq are typically run for cutting only but at the higher dosages like abomb suggested, they make great bulkers.
> i have run var as high as 100mg per day and the results were very impressive.


Damn pin, I didn't know you could make so much money as a bowler!!!  100mg a day of var, for how long?  That's a LOT of cash money


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 18, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> Damn pin, I didn't know you could make so much money as a bowler!!!  100mg a day of var, for how long?  That's a LOT of cash money


He has connections in high places. He doesn't pay that much.


----------



## pincrusher (Jul 19, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> He has connections in high places. He doesn't pay that much.


    
i have a good friend i get the raw powders from and his pricing is awsome for me.  it is not as expensive as you would normally pay and it is top quality stuff i might add. only down side is that i need to buy a good bit at a time but since i started my wife on it i told her it was more than it really is and she is helping by paying 1/2 the costs  LOL  what she doesnt know wont hurt her but she is actually paying about 70% of the cost  

no dont anybody ask for the source cause it is not someone in the source section and besides that, i get special pricing nobody else gets because i helped get him established


----------

